# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games > Structured Games >  Deal with the Devil, part 2 (An even better Deal)

## Rogan

(Wow, I didn't expect to need this, but better be safe than sorry)
*Deal with the Devil, Part 2*
An even better Deal 
*Spoiler: Player List*
Show


AvatarVecnaMetastachydiumBatcathatflat_footed died night 3Book Wombat died night 2Lady Serpentine died night 1PersolusGrand Arbiter left town night 2bladescape  died night 2, on the side of the heroesIllven voted day 3, executed night 3, on the side of the heroesJeenLeen died night 1Aleph Null  left town night 2Let'sGetKrakenSnowblazeCaedorusAllandoCazeroXihirli voted day 2, executed night 23SecondCultistBenoojianRakkoon 



_Welcome to the town of Burlow, a nice and mostly peaceful community full of ordinary people. The current population consists of 88 68 people.
But the peace was disturbed when a traveling paladin went missing, his broken body was found soon after. The investigation of the town's authorities soon would reveal the cruel truth: The Paladin was used as a sacrifice to the devil. No single person in this town could have done this deed, but a small group might have the strength to do so.
To restore order, 21 notable inhabitants decided to further investigate this crime and to execute those responsible.
Little did they know that some of them had their own goals..._ 
*Day 1* starts now. I intend to end it at Jan, 05 in the evening (CET), approximately three days from now.
Due to some RL interference, I can't guarantee an exact time right now, but I will let you know some hours before the phase ends.


Day 1 end
Night 1 end
Day 2 end
Night 2 end
Day 3 end
Night 3 end

----------

